# What size BHM or FFA are you looking for?



## CuriousKitten (May 26, 2008)

Okay so I am going out on a limb and starting a thread.. anyhow.. I think this thread is interesting because it is more detailed than the single, attached or looking post and it will help people find matches or people with similar preferences to theirs.

*So the question is: what size BHM or FFA are you looking for?*

Answers can be vague ie. chubby, obese, thin, atheltic, or specific x height and x weight.


here is my answer. I prefer BHMs who are at least 6 ft tall and around 300 lbs, :smitten: but then again my preference is always changing with experience so I wouldn't rule anyone heavier out just yet:wubu:

Okay now your turn.
If this thread totally flops, I give BlueEyedBanshee permission to banish it from the board  But I suppose everyone has to have a starter thread at some point. So I tried.


----------



## fabeantownluver (May 26, 2008)

well, i enjoy girls who are in the 250ish range . my girlfriend is in that range right now so i am very happy with it. i have always thought girls 200-250lb range were my cup of tea! that is just my natural preference.


----------



## fabeantownluver (May 26, 2008)

sorry if i replied on the rong thread!! i am a guy who enjoys bbws, so i am not sure if my insight counts!!


----------



## CuriousKitten (May 26, 2008)

Yeah sort of wrong thread as this is for BHMs and FFAs but that's okay. Good to know  If you like the idea of this thread maybe you could start one on the main site where you'd get more BBW and FA responses 

Thanks for replying at least! Thus my thread isn't totally lonely by itself.


----------



## RentonBob (May 26, 2008)

I like the FFA's who are slender to average in body type. My last gf was 5'4" and 105 and I am 6'1" and about 495. She was the first girl that I ever knew was an FFA and she introduced me to this site. It took me awhile to muster up the courage to join but, here I am now


----------



## PolarKat (May 26, 2008)

Well.. *if* FFA exist then I would have to say..

The size I'm looking for..
from this tall to that tall, and from this weight to that weight..
If I apply demorgans theory to it.. 
then it's pretty much has a pulse.. (although that zombie chick from living dead 3 would be the exception), squats to pee, and was born with girly bibits..




fabeantownluver said:


> sorry if i replied on the rong thread!! i am a guy who enjoys bbws, so i am not sure if my insight counts!!


Well if you're a Fat guy.. eithier physically, mentally, spiritually, etc.. then it would count..


----------



## CuriousKitten (May 26, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> Well.. *if* FFA exist then I would have to say..



*If they exist? *

Has this board and other sites not proven that point already? Clearly we exist!


----------



## PolarKat (May 26, 2008)

CuriousKitten said:


> *If they exist? *
> 
> Has this board and other sites not proven that point already? Clearly we exist!



Until I can capture one, and actually apply the scientific method, I cannot be sure!!


----------



## JiminOR (May 26, 2008)

I'm about 400 lbs, 6 ft tall. 

As for the size of FFA I'm looking for, size is one of the least important things to me when it comes to looking for somebody. I guess my preference in terms of size would be what would be considered normal, but I've found myself attracted to very thin girls, and very big girls. I'm more concerned with chemistry, personality, and as far as physical is concerned, I like a girl with a pretty smile and pretty eyes. Pretty eyes just makes me putty in a girls hands. 

I'm not really looking for someone who is specifically a FFA, but if I find myself with someone who I really dig, and they really enjoy my size, that would be pretty great.


----------



## Love.Metal (May 26, 2008)

Well, I like bigger guys....much bigger than a lot of the girls I've talked to on here. Or maybe it just seems that way.

Under 300lbs seems VERY small to me. I'm not too big, I'm 5'9, 145lbs. Meh, average, I suppose. I like it when a guy has some muscle defenition, too...but none of that beer-belly stuff. Gotta be s-o-f-t :eat2:

My bf/snuggle-bunny is about 330, I think. He's quite perfect for me, although I totally wouldn't mind seeing him bigger!!  [He may add his input on this subject later, haha] 

Oh, and I don't have a weight-limit, as far as I'm concerned, there's no such thing as too big. But chemistry and personality come out over all of that, obviously. 

I rambled.

<3


----------



## Charmless Man (May 27, 2008)

I have a thing for petite women. Go figure.


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 27, 2008)

Hm... Mary Sized is perfect for me <3


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (May 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm with Sarah. (opinion-wise that is)

My ideal sized man would be at least 5x heavier than me. And considering that I'm just over 100 pounds, that would make my ideal above 500. But creepily enough (so I'm told), even bigger is even sexier in my eyes.

But of course, sexiness doesn't completely depend on weight. It's all about personality. But considering this is more of a body related thread... I'd say my favorite sized man is usually between 400 and 750 pounds. 

And of course my man is around 450, so he's right in that range.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (May 27, 2008)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Hm... Mary Sized is perfect for me <3



Hahaha, I just noticed that. 

You're silly. <3


----------



## charlieversion2 (May 27, 2008)

I'm just speaking the truth Lovey! Nice to know I'm almost perfect


----------



## berlin-girl (May 27, 2008)

oh goth! where`s that kg-lb-calculator again? ah.

so, the sexiest man i´ve ever been with was around 280 lb (+ 5,7 ft).

sheer numbers aren´t everything. it´s amazing, how different the same weight can look on a person with another build oder weight-distribution!

i ESPECIALLY like guys with muscular legs (generally *some* muscle) and a BIG round heavy BELLY *rrrRRRh* (beerbellies are FINE with me ).
although i´m in awe of very tall bhm, i tend to be with one who´s just around my own height (wich is 171 cm).

....and of course the INSIDE counts also ;o)


----------



## topher38 (May 27, 2008)

well I enjoy sporty types.. with that being said this doesn't have to be thin.. I don't know just have to click.. I'm not going to say no to any body type.. the only thing is she must like 6'3" and 400ish Ibs...


----------



## likeitmatters (May 27, 2008)

since I am gay and chubby chaser the gay equal to ffa I prefer men tall and with a monster beer gut on them and who are happy with their size.

I prefer a man to wear his pants under his monster gut and allow me to grab it whenever I want...

but till that man comes along...I will be abstaining from sex and cooking for just anyone...dont want to waste my talents now...(wonder if I have talents left to showcase?) lol



:bow:


----------



## Smite (May 27, 2008)

Hmm..I'm not a huge fan of petite, I like some chub. But like topher said, I won't say no to any body size as long as the personality is great!


----------



## Tad (May 27, 2008)

I'm not looking for anyone, having long ago been found 

(sorry if I sounded smug, just wanted to remind that not everyone here is looking)


----------



## Melian (May 27, 2008)

I'm also not currently looking, but the type of guys who usually appeal to me are at least twice my weight and over 6' tall (6'4-6'6 is especially nice). Blonde-haired, blue-eyed Europeans who possess the aforementioned traits make me melt. If they like black metal too, they can move in and sponge off me until I die


----------



## Fatgator (May 27, 2008)

Personally, I prefer slimmer women. I do believe women of any weight can look beautiful, however I enjoy being and feeling fat. So I like the weight contrast between me and slimmer women.


----------



## persimmon (May 27, 2008)

Once upon a time, I biked 3 miles to school and did 2 hours of taekwondo every day. I was slim, firm and all that--I was also 16. Anyway, the contrast was hot.

Ten years later and in the throes of a professional/doctoral program, I am none of those. I teeter on the divide of small plus-size and large straight size. I have serious boobs and hips. My fellow has serious bum and belly. The contrast is still hot.

Currently I am looking for a tallish (6') guy, at about 300 pounds, with a bubble butt, chunky thighs and chubby cheeks. He should be coming through the gate any minute now.

I think my ideal goes up to about 400, although I didn't know The Boy is at almost 300 until he got a Wii Fit the other day--I thought he was something more like 260. So maybe it actually goes higher than I think, and my mental scales are just badly calibrated.

p


----------



## stefanie (May 27, 2008)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


> Yeah, I'm with Sarah. (opinion-wise that is)
> 
> My ideal sized man would be at least 5x heavier than me. And considering that I'm just over 100 pounds, that would make my ideal above 500. But creepily enough (so I'm told), even bigger is even sexier in my eyes. ... I'd say my favorite sized man is usually between 400 and 750 pounds.



I don't think this is creepy. Did this come up as part of the criticism you were getting from friends, which you mentioned earlier? I am definitely not "looking" right now, but if I were, I would have my eye on very large and heavy men as you describe.


----------



## JiminOR (May 28, 2008)

Melian said:


> I'm also not currently looking, but the type of guys who usually appeal to me are at least twice my weight and over 6' tall (6'4-6'6 is especially nice). Blonde-haired, blue-eyed Europeans who possess the aforementioned traits make me melt. If they like black metal too, they can move in and sponge off me until I die



What about green eyed guys who like folk metal? Do they at least rate a sandwich?


----------



## Melian (May 28, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> What about green eyed guys who like folk metal? Do they at least rate a sandwich?



Hm....I suppose blue and green eye colour is interchangable (the colours change in different lighting conditions anyway).

That combined with appreciation of any metal that isn't of the "hair" variety earns a sandwich 



*sandwich will arrive in 2-6 weeks, quality not guaranteed*


----------



## JiminOR (May 28, 2008)

Oh pshaw, you just aren't sophisticated enough to enjoy the subtle nuances of the one and only mr. Kip Winger. He's a musical genius who's teeth are whiter than white.


----------



## ntwp (May 28, 2008)

Even though I am completely taken by a 360 lb sexy BHM, you bet your bottom dollar anyone between 300-500 lbs catches my eye every time. A girl can still *glance* even when I truly only have eyes for my love.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 28, 2008)

I'm looking for any sized woman to give me a chance. Bonus points if you enjoy cuddling, horror movies, and staying up really, really, really late.


----------



## Baigley (May 28, 2008)

Anyone that I can glomp and not get hurt is a-okay in my book. :wubu:


----------



## velia (May 28, 2008)

ntwp said:


> Even though I am completely taken by a 360 lb sexy BHM, you bet your bottom dollar anyone between 300-500 lbs catches my eye every time. A girl can still *glance* even when I truly only have eyes for my love.



Yep, that's the truth. 

I, too, am completely smitten with my spouse, and while he embodies my body-type preferences, I don't have a picture handy, so...

I prefer a guy to be taller than I am, which has been a long shot at times, as I'm nearly 6'0. 6'3 or taller makes me smile. I don't mind sounding shallow-- I seriously think I have some sort of 300lb minimum on guys I'll ogle from afar. Ideally, I like a partner to be 350+ without sacrificing mobility. As far as actual body shape, etc, I really love moobs. I don't care how much crap I catch for it-- but if someone mentions my husband's, I don't hesitate to explain that they're mine, and to bugger off (if someone is attempting to be insulting, that really shuts them up). 

I also, of course, love a big soft gut, lovehandles, stretch marks and chunky thighs. Good stuff...:happy:


----------



## FreneticFang (May 29, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> Until I can capture one, and actually apply the scientific method, I cannot be sure!!



Hahaha!

Nice chart


----------



## smrtblackman (May 29, 2008)

Any of the other guys notice how 99 percent of the women here into BHM are already married? What a shame.


----------



## Smite (May 29, 2008)

Black is back, all in, were gonna win
Check it out, yeah yall, *here we go again*

TURN IT UP.........BRING THE NOISE!


----------



## Catkin (May 29, 2008)

smrtblackman said:


> Any of the other guys notice how 99 percent of the women here into BHM are already married? What a shame.



Hey, there are lots of unmarried FFA's here! Just sayin' 


Also, I like the "bigger" BHMs too...I like guys to be bigger than me, and I like feeling small, which isn't easy for the 5'11 girl  guys about 350lb+ generally grab my attention.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 29, 2008)

I am the fairly uncommon (or so it seems) BHM FA. I'm 6'4 and around 315 lbs and my female size preference is probably between 300 and 400 lbs. This is unfortunate for me as the BBW FA is a rare breed indeed.


----------



## PolarKat (May 29, 2008)

FreneticFang said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Nice chart



Thank you!! Since it "is" in the name of science, I had to include the parts past the Test with Experimentation.. to be all legit... and stuff..


----------



## Cheesy (May 29, 2008)

Honestly, I don't have a preference... I think all sorts of shapes and sizes are beautiful, and I'd hate to limit that. As long as she is an FFA, or can handle my belly!


----------



## velia (May 29, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I am the fairly uncommon (or so it seems) BHM FA. I'm 6'4 and around 315 lbs and my female size preference is probably between 300 and 400 lbs. This is unfortunate for me as the BBW FA is a rare breed indeed.



Isn't that strange? I've found that to be true even among my friends. I think I'm the only BBW FA I know who falls into the range you describe above. More often than not, the BBWs I know are into rail-thin guys-- and naturally, being an FA, I don't get that at all.

Don't be too discouraged, though. I'm in the mid-300s. We're out here. Don't give up!


----------



## Smite (May 29, 2008)

It is a rather...odd thing with complete opposites.


----------



## cammy (May 29, 2008)

I mostly see BHM/BBW and BBW/thinFA couples. By far the fewest couples are BHM/thinFFA.

What do y'all see most/least where you live?


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 29, 2008)

velia said:


> Isn't that strange? I've found that to be true even among my friends. I think I'm the only BBW FA I know who falls into the range you describe above. More often than not, the BBWs I know are into rail-thin guys-- and naturally, being an FA, I don't get that at all.



Yeah, "opposites attract" seems to be the rule in the size acceptance community. I only have one friend that's fat, and he's not an admirer of the large female figure. My other friends are stick figures. I don't know how it worked out that way, but it did. And yes, being a FA I don't get their preference for emaciated mates, but to each their own. 



> Don't be too discouraged, though. I'm in the mid-300s. We're out here. Don't give up!



Thanks. but I became discouraged long ago. I try to be optimistic, but my luck hasn't been too good in the dating arena. Maybe I'll luck out and meet that special someone one of these days.


----------



## Victim (May 29, 2008)

Hawks, I'm with you. I'm 5'8" 285lbs and married to an incredible SSBBW for 18 yrs. 

I don't want to jam myself into a pubic mound resting between a couple of bones. I want to scale soft mountains of flesh, journey into a valley between tender thighs and go spelunking in the cave of wonders. I want my big body to part the ocean itself before I throw my surfboard into the water, then be tossed about on the waves while I'm at the mercy of the sea.

OK, I think that might be TMI, or I've just been writing too much lately.


----------



## PolarKat (May 29, 2008)

cammy said:


> I mostly see BHM/BBW and BBW/thinFA couples. By far the fewest couples are BHM/thinFFA.
> 
> What do y'all see most/least where you live?



Among friends I know a couple thin FAs that are married to BBW's. There is one Thin girl, definately not an FA, with a chubby guy, but he just gained the weight over the years, and used to be pretty thin.

When I'm out and around I'll tend to notice more of the thin guy, and BBW, and the occasional fat couple. It's rare that I spot BHM/ThinFFA..


----------



## ntwp (May 29, 2008)

smrtblackman said:


> Any of the other guys notice how 99 percent of the women here into BHM are already married? What a shame.



I think it's because the women who make themselves known on the BHM/FFA boards are generally the type of women who have at least somewhat been able to define what they want in a man... Think about it. I am confident enough in my preferences and in my sexuality to know *for sure* that I want and need a man with lots and lots to love. The women who post at least have some concept of who they are as FFAs (only sometimes do people who "aren't sure" seem to post)... and knowing who you are and what you want I think is key in finding a mate... Thus, many FFAs who post may be taken already. We knew what we wanted, and we went out there are got it. I could be wrong here but that's a theory I came up with off the top of my head. 



cammy said:


> I mostly see BHM/BBW and BBW/thinFA couples. By far the fewest couples are BHM/thinFFA.
> 
> What do y'all see most/least where you live?



I mostly see fat people paired up with a fat partner. And it seems like ordinary (ordinary meaning non-FFA/FA, since we are extra-ordinary) people are *surprised* when any fat/thin pairing occurs, especially thin woman/fat man, which is unforunate. There seem to be some social expectations that people put on themselves and each other that a fat person could only possibly attract another fat person, which is not what I buy into at all. It could also be that fat person + fat partner is just because the two people both really love food. I mean, who doesn't? 

:eat1:


----------



## stefanie (May 29, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> Among friends I know a couple thin FAs that are married to BBW's. There is one Thin girl, definately not an FA, with a chubby guy, but he just gained the weight over the years, and used to be pretty thin.



My guess would be that a fair # of BHM/BBW couples probably gained the weight together, especially if they are a bit older.



> When I'm out and around I'll tend to notice more of the thin guy, and BBW, and the occasional fat couple. It's rare that I spot BHM/ThinFFA..



Interesting. Where I am, there are fat couples all over the place, falling out of trees so to speak. The next 'type' are BBW/thinner man. I will admit that it's more unusual to see a fat man with a thin(ner) woman.


----------



## RentonBob (May 30, 2008)

Victim said:


> Hawks, I'm with you. I'm 5'8" 285lbs and married to an incredible SSBBW for 18 yrs.
> 
> I don't want to jam myself into a pubic mound resting between a couple of bones. I want to scale soft mountains of flesh, journey into a valley between tender thighs and go spelunking in the cave of wonders. I want my big body to part the ocean itself before I throw my surfboard into the water, then be tossed about on the waves while I'm at the mercy of the sea.
> 
> OK, I think that might be TMI, or I've just been writing too much lately.



I dont think its necessary to put anyone elses body type, or their preference of a partner, in a very negative light like that to state what you find attractive in a person. I think you should be aware that what you say can have a huge affect on people and I dont appreciate it.


----------



## PolarKat (May 30, 2008)

RentonBob said:


> I dont think its necessary to put anyone elses body type, or their preference of a partner, in a very negative light like that to state what you find attractive in a person. I think you should be aware that what you say can have a huge affect on people and I dont appreciate it.



It doesn't seem like he had the intention to purposely put someone down, I always try to assume a person has better intentions rather than worse, I like to think that such things are just a slip of the tounge. but I do strongly agree with you that people should think about things before they post, and remeber that this place does have people of all color, shapes and sizes, and they should be afforded common curtesy.


----------



## PolarKat (May 30, 2008)

stefanie said:


> My guess would be that a fair # of BHM/BBW couples probably gained the weight together, especially if they are a bit older.
> 
> Interesting. Where I am, there are fat couples all over the place, falling out of trees so to speak. The next 'type' are BBW/thinner man. I will admit that it's more unusual to see a fat man with a thin(ner) woman


I live in a very fasioncentric/narcicistic place.. most BHM's tend to be the older "beer-belly" type. Montreal has something like a 12% obesity rate, and the majority of that are women. At times I really feel like the odd man out, its rare I even see another BHM, I work in place with about 400 employees, there's only 3 guys that are fat, and I'm the fattest one there. So even if there are FFA's about they really don't have much of a choice, I think that's why what I see tends to be skewed away from what other see..


----------



## RentonBob (May 30, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> It doesn't seem like he had the intention to purposely put someone down, I always try to assume a person has better intentions rather than worse, I like to think that such things are just a slip of the tounge. but I do strongly agree with you that people should think about things before they post, and remeber that this place does have people of all color, shapes and sizes, and they should be afforded common curtesy.



While I agree that he was probably not thinking about how it might affect someone and was trying to be cute. I personnaly know someone who had serious issues with the way she thought she looked because people would make "harmless" little comment like that around her all the time. Size acceptance is a big issue on this site and to slur anyone of any size, even if they are trying to be cute, is unacceptable to me.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (May 30, 2008)

*At least 5'9'' and around 250. That's half a foot taller than me and double my weight. Sweet.*


----------



## ESPN Cutie (May 30, 2008)

cammy said:


> I mostly see BHM/BBW and BBW/thinFA couples. By far the fewest couples are BHM/thinFFA.
> 
> What do y'all see most/least where you live?



*ITA ... I mostly see BBW/BHM and then BBW/thin guys (don't know if they're FAS). I rarely see BHM/thin or average sizes girls. I live in a college town, and I think that might have something to do with it.*


----------



## persimmon (May 30, 2008)

smrtblackman said:


> Any of the other guys notice how 99 percent of the women here into BHM are already married? What a shame.




I don't want to get hit on (or, more narcissistically, raise false hopes), so I mention that I'm married often. Really often. Especially in threads like this, where I fear I could be misconstrued as advertising if I don't mention that I'm partnered up. I don't think I'm unique in this, amongst the women of this subforum.

To be a bit of a pedant, even if 99% of the women actually were married, why would that be a shame? This forum isn't a dating site. Life, sex and fat continue after the legal ceremonies.


----------



## PolarKat (May 30, 2008)

persimmon said:


> I don't want to get hit on.


:uts away the paddle::



persimmon said:


> To be a bit of a pedant, even if 99% of the women actually were married, why would that be a shame? This forum isn't a dating site. Life, sex and fat continue after the legal ceremonies.


I wouldn't say it's a shame, it's quite great, it's nice to know that FFA's are finding good BHMs out there!




RentonBob said:


> While I agree that he was probably not thinking about how it might affect someone and was trying to be cute. I personnaly know someone who had serious issues with the way she thought she looked because people would make "harmless" little comment like that around her all the time. Size acceptance is a big issue on this site and to slur anyone of any size, even if they are trying to be cute, is unacceptable to me.



I think it should be a little further than that, that the same behavoir you'd expect in public from others should be maintained in a forum as well, any type of slander or over generalization that are negative should be avoided, as you said, you really don't know the situation of all the poeple that are reading.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (May 30, 2008)

Yeah, I definitely wouldn't call the fact that many women here are married a shame. I think it's wonderful for anyone to find happiness and fulfillment in a mate. Maybe I'm just a hopeless romantic, though.


----------



## CartmanUK26 (May 31, 2008)

Okay I really have to add my feelings to those mentioned previously!

People really need to express there preferences for what they are looking for in terms of exactly that, what they ARE looking for, negative and disparaging comments about thinner women are offensive, uncalled for and unnecessary and can deeply effect people whether that is the intention or not!

I would think on a board dedicated to accepting people who a large part of society look down on and treat as outsiders, we would be able to understand the simple concept, acceptance should be universal.


----------



## nrj1986 (Jun 2, 2008)

The fact that a woman is a FFA already excites me enough that her size is more or less irrelevant. Being admired and being touched by a woman who loves your soft, big strong body is just awsome no matter what size she is.

Generally speaking though I prefer woman about my size (about 235lbs) or bigger. But if I had the choice I guess I'd rather be with a skinny FFA than with a really hot BBW who only finds my body ok.


----------



## avernia (Jun 3, 2008)

I don't really have any specific weight or height 'requirements' when it comes to BHMs. I am enough of an FFA that in order for me to find a man attractive, he has to be at least a bit chubby, and there is an upper limit to what I find attractive, but apart from that personality is much more important to me.

I would class myself as a bit of an 'outsider' in society (I mean this in a totally positive way) so my guy would need to be at least partly an outsider himself to 'get where I'm coming from'. Luckily I tend to attract other outsider types in real life and scare off the more mainstream people, so thats not a big problem. But it does mean that as there are less guys I could see myself with from this point of view, physically its enough for him to be chubby/fat somewhere along the spectrum.


----------



## tribaltattoos75 (Jun 4, 2008)

For some reason I have always been the most attracted to slim/petite women, but I am the type of person that prefers personality over physical appearance.


----------



## Poe (Jun 10, 2008)

Innately, I feel attracted toward big women (the bigger, the better). As a BHM who is also an FA, I'm quite large and I feel I can better relate to an FFA who is also a BBW. Though, in truth, the countenance we give is the most important part of who we are. A display of the soul. Really, I revere and admire the human body in all of its forms.


----------



## escapist (Jun 11, 2008)

I wish I could say I had a ideal woman or body type. I've had girlfriends of all shapes and sizes. I will admit my last girlfriend who was very small was a nice change. I had been kind of curious since so many of you FA's on here are what I consider pretty small, but this girl was all of 104 or so lbs, she was trying to get up to 107 so she could donate blood....she was just a totally sweetheart, and something about waking up with that girl, watching her stretch like a cat waking from a nap then reach out for me was just a beautiful thing...we had/have a great connection (although we are "just friends" now). I'll just never forget how surprised she was that a guy my size could be so absolutely gentle and careful with her. Even as much as I loved it all, a woman with a strong wonderful and magnetic personality will win me every time, no matter what her size.


----------



## KingMordred (Jun 11, 2008)

Thin and small works for me.


----------



## unconventional (Jun 11, 2008)

I like big guys, anything over 300 is amazing, but i have dated guys of all sizes. I love a good personality tho, someone who i can just let my hair down so to speak around and be myself and that i can trust, those are all important to me. <3


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 11, 2008)

Im with most of the women here. I love a guy whose 6'0 or above (Have been with guys ranging 5'7 to 6'6 and always prefer them large. I'm a sucker for the size contrast too. I'm 5'3 and 125 lbs, currently with someone whose 6'0 and about 250. 

And I love a large spectrum of BHM. I'd say 250's - 450's is good. I love smaller BHMs (like my current one) and the SSBHMs who frequent this page. What can I say, I love a wide range of big boys because ya'll are so damn sexy. Just anyone with a beautiful body and a captivating personality. And good hair. Good hair is a must. But not better than mine.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 12, 2008)

rabbitislove said:


> Just anyone with a beautiful body and a captivating personality. And good hair. Good hair is a must. But not better than mine.



Rabbit, you never fail to crack me up. I like how the personality is wedged between the good body and the good hair.  (Are you sure that's the actual order? Be honest.)


----------



## daniel (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm 6 ft tall and my weight is 350 lbs.
Im looking for skinny FFA who want to make me real heavy. 
Is there anyone ?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 12, 2008)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *At least 5'9'' and around 250. That's half a foot taller than me and double my weight. Sweet.*



5'10" and 250 here... and stuck in Texas, darn the luck.

My preferences? (shrug) I'm one of the weird ones; I'm looking for someone I can talk to, laugh with, go places with, eat out with... and, yeah, someone who wants to make my love handles live up to their name.  I honestly don't have a size preference, as such.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 12, 2008)

Am I allowed to post here? *glances around nervously*

Honestly, in terms of size, I'm open to pretty much anything. That said though, I've always preferred fatter girls, preferably bigger than me, though as I get older my preferences have widened considerably, and some day I'd like to be with a skinny girl just to see what it's like. I do greatly prefer shorter girls though... This is rather amusing considering that the vast majority of girls I've been with are almost as tall as me (also violent and/or dominant. Go figure). if I believed in destiny, I'd say I'm probably going to end up marrying a 6'5" woman who beats me with sticks when I annoy her


----------



## rabbitislove (Jun 12, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> Rabbit, you never fail to crack me up. I like how the personality is wedged between the good body and the good hair.  (Are you sure that's the actual order? Be honest.)



Of...course..not.

Its not like I'm shallow or anything

*looks around uneasily*


----------



## Specter (Jun 13, 2008)

Plain and simply put, petite. I wanna a woman I can hold in my arms and give big bear hugs too or manhandle(in a good way HAHA!) and pick up easy. Im between 275 and 280lbs, Im fairly big so I like em tiny cause things just fit better.


----------



## Ninja_Panda (Jun 16, 2008)

What I'm looking for isn't so much the physical (although I'd prefer my female counter-part to be below 5'5" and have some meat), I have a thing for an artistic girl i.e. drawing, music, culinary, photography, pastels. Just something about a girl carrying a sketch book :eat2: I make homemade marshmallows and am looking for someone to help taste test with me.


----------



## luckydogg72 (Jun 17, 2008)

Well I'm new here but will give my 2 cents two i guess i'm 6'3 an weight around 355 an i like smaller women an thick girls i guess somewhere between 105 an 185 if i had to guess but it's more of an ass thing that's what catches my eyes first most of the time cause they usually walkin away .......lol


----------



## theguy (Jun 19, 2008)

Ya, I don't know qhat an ideal is either. Regular girls are always good and the bbws are always a "schwing!" (i know, early 90's waynes world reference), but the fatter i get, the more skinny gerls look sexier. I dunno, i never really as attracted to them, but now, oh how i would love a skinny girl to fatten me up! must be the contras

y


----------



## StarScream! (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm around 6' and weigh about 530lbs.

I pretty much like all sized girls. I've had girlfriends that where almost as big as me, a couple of really small girlfriends, one only weighed 110 lbs. I also went out with a black girl that was 6'4" and weighed 270 lbs. She was a body builder, and soccer player...lol...We got some pretty weird looks, but who cares.

I'm not really sure what I prefer, A good personality, and a pretty face works for me.


----------



## kittymahlberg (Jun 22, 2008)

Whew! This may sound strange to those who always knew better, but I used to worry that big guys tended to prefer big girls. What a relief to know that's not always the case. As a 5'2", 94 lb. FFA, I definitely fall in the "contrast" category!


----------



## RentonBob (Jun 22, 2008)

kittymahlberg said:


> Whew! This may sound strange to those who always knew better, but I used to worry that big guys tended to prefer big girls. What a relief to know that's not always the case. As a 5'2", 94 lb. FFA, I definitely fall in the "contrast" category!



Welcome to the boards kitty! There are plenty of us who love your type. I look forward to reading your posts.


----------



## Smite (Jun 22, 2008)

Aye, welcome kittymahlberg!


----------



## ashblonde (Jun 23, 2008)

I like BHM of all ranges, but I think I'm more into a REALLY big boy when he's into our body contrast - when he's into the contrast, it means he's probably good with his size too, so I'm more sexually into him and his confidence vs. just being into his fat.

I think this ultimately means that the more comfortable he is with his weight, and the more willing he is to let go of inhibitions, so the fatter I want him.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jun 23, 2008)

ashblonde said:


> I like BHM of all ranges, but I think I'm more into a REALLY big boy when he's into our body contrast - when he's into the contrast, it means he's probably good with his size too, so I'm more sexually into him and his confidence vs. just being into his fat.
> 
> I think this ultimately means that the more comfortable he is with his weight, and the more willing he is to let go of inhibitions, so the fatter I want him.



This makes perfect sense to me, but I can see how it could also be rare on the FFA side, since I've seen a lot of posts here either directly from some big guys having confidence issues or else FFAs talking about current or past guys in their lives that struggled with it.

But I wasn't heavy all my life, so my frame of reference is different. Plus I'm short, so even when I was a gym rat, I was getting blown off by women all the time for that reason. So I already learned to be comfortable in my own skin and not let programmed societal expectations and norms get to me.

However it's one thing to just be accepted and another entirely to know your partner is actively attracted to your being big. So, yeah, I'm generally big on contrast....Height doesn't matter -- if we're around the same height, then the contrast is my being big. If she's taller, then it's that plus my being big -- both work for me. But to be with someone else also into contrast -- how could that not create a situation that (pardon the pun) feeds on itself?


----------



## Tad (Jun 24, 2008)

kittymahlberg said:


> Whew! This may sound strange to those who always knew better, but I used to worry that big guys tended to prefer big girls. What a relief to know that's not always the case. As a 5'2", 94 lb. FFA, I definitely fall in the "contrast" category!



It doesn't sound strange at all. Lots of people think that way. That is one of the things that size acceptance is about, getting out the word that fat people are much like any other group of people, with just as diverse a set of lifestyles, preferences, and attractions.

Of course, some big guys do prefer bigger women, but as you've seen here that is probably the minority. (and the same seems to apply in the inverse with regards to bigger women).

ETA: Good news for you....but it can come as a nasty shock to big people who are attracted to big people, and who think that other big people will feel the same way. Finding out that the majority of the group that you are attracted to is not attracted to you, because you are too much like them, can be a real let down moment.


----------



## kittymahlberg (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I must have gotten that impression from the story board. A lot of the pieces there featured a BBW with a BHM. I just noticed that most, if not all of those stories are by women, most of whom like the idea of gaining along with their man.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 25, 2008)

I don't have much to add on here except that I noticed a lot of you were saying that you see couples of either two fat people or a BBW and thin guy. Around here, I rarely see a thin guy and a big girl together...it's much more accepted for a thin girl to be with a big guy. Just thought I'd add my two cents.


----------



## Tad (Jun 25, 2008)

kittymahlberg said:


> Now that I think about it, I must have gotten that impression from the story board. A lot of the pieces there featured a BBW with a BHM. I just noticed that most, if not all of those stories are by women, most of whom like the idea of gaining along with their man.



Oh, look at the FFA summer reading thread, and read the stories linked in it! I think they'll make you happy 

Also, probably why you saw more stories of that sort is that Dimensions started off being all about BBW, so originally the only FFA who were apt to be here were BBW/FFA. Over the years the number of thin FFA has gradually increased, but I don't think the stories have really caught up yet.

If you feel inspired to help correct that imbalance, I'm sure it would be welcomed!


----------



## Eroica86 (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm 5'3 and 95 lbs, and enjoy a guy who is near 3x(+?) my weight and taller than me. 
- I really like the well distributed BHMs, who are thick all over, as opposed to having really skinny legs and arms with a huge belly. (Huge belly always welcome.) Larger legs on a BHM are attractive to me, for sexual reasons... mostly though, I would prefer a guy with similar interests to me. Another artist type, with a handsome face. 

- As for the coupling mentions above, I've seen BBW with really thin guys around here, and slightly chubby girls with thin guys. There are not many BHMs around my campus, but the few I have seen had thinner girlies with them, they get taken quickly...


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm pretty petite too 100 lbs but just 5' so I guess I have an "average" body type not too slender 

My BF is 230 lbs right now and 6'1'' so he's not too too fat but "chubby"

I like chubby people but I wouldn't mind if he got fatter, say 250-300. 

I think he's trying to lose weight though LOL but then again he's been trying forever. He's been chubby for most of his life so I'm not too worried about a substantial weight loss happening


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jul 1, 2008)

Privet Olga, kak y tebya dela?

(Just throwing that out there based on my NYC experiences and your name. Forgive me if you have no idea what I'm writing.  ) And if you have any friends that like big guys, well.....

Surprised any woman in NYC would want a heavy guy. NYC was the most appearance-obsessed place I ever lived at/near. I was thin and fit when I worked there, but I had mid-back length hair, so I reveled in screwing with people on that level there, at least.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 1, 2008)

AZ_Wolf said:


> Privet Olga, kak y tebya dela?
> 
> (Just throwing that out there based on my NYC experiences and your name. Forgive me if you have no idea what I'm writing.  ) And if you have any friends that like big guys, well.....
> 
> Surprised any woman in NYC would want a heavy guy. NYC was the most appearance-obsessed place I ever lived at/near. I was thin and fit when I worked there, but I had mid-back length hair, so I reveled in screwing with people on that level there, at least.



Ya horosho, spasibo. A ti? 

that's about all I know though lol

You're right though, my mom is Ukrainian but my dad isn't so I don't really speak the language. It would be awesome though, but it's so difficult to learn by oneself. Do you speak russian? 

Yeah I do see a lot of skinny people where I live. I know this guy who actually diets, I'm like WTF? He'd look much better with 30 more lbs


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Jul 4, 2008)

Olga_NYC said:


> Ya horosho, spasibo. A ti?
> 
> that's about all I know though lol
> 
> ...



When I lived in NYC, I was thin, but had ass-length hair...so I was screwing with their frame of reference so. Now I'm fat and have long hair as guys go, but not so long. 

And you replied fine. My parents are Polish and I am still amazed when I tell them about my conversations with overseas friends when they will tell me words they still remember....My father is still fairly conversational in Polish, my mother only knows some words. I grew up knowing only a couple words. But now I speak Russian conversationally, I am mostly self-taught so I know how difficult it is.


----------



## FFAKAT (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm 5'2 125 i like SSBHM 500+++ to IMMOBILE!!!:smitten:


----------



## KingMordred (Jul 5, 2008)

That's a me


----------



## ThatIsThat (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm 5'5", 115, very fit and like guys of all shapes and sizes, as long as they like to eat a lot (since my fetish is more stuffing/feeder than a preference of size) but my favorite body "type" I guess, is the relatively muscular but with a big, soft belly and a slight layer of fat everywhere, oh, and a hint of a double chin. :eat2:


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 8, 2008)

Ya know, I don't quite care much about size. I'm not really a fat fetishist, whether it's having my fat admired or admiring someone else's. I stumbled on here as a guy who happens to enjoy curvier, "non-standard" (at least according to mainstream media) women. I want to be a part of these boards because at least here I'm not "That Fat Guy".

So yeah, my personal ad would read as such:

5'10", 300 pound, Cuban-American professional seeking strong-willed, independent, professional female. Fatties welcome.


----------



## KingMordred (Jul 9, 2008)

If you dont care about size why are you posting here.


----------



## JiminOR (Jul 9, 2008)

Cause he weighs 300 pounds?


----------



## Bountiful1966 (Jul 16, 2008)

I will date and love any man who would treat me with respect and honesty. Whether he is 185 lbs or 400 lbs. I just happen to adore the warmth, cuddlyness and softness of a BHM but to me its whats on the inside that counts. :kiss2:


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 16, 2008)

Catkin said:


> Hey, there are lots of unmarried FFA's here! Just sayin'
> 
> 
> Also, I like the "bigger" BHMs too...I like guys to be bigger than me, and I like feeling small, which isn't easy for the 5'11 girl  guys about 350lb+ generally grab my attention.



I agree that I like feeling small...I'm only 5'2" though... so not really feeling small height wise, that happens quite easily... but I have extra curvature (241) so I like a guy (or a girl) bigger than me, but I have liked smaller guys. I have a very large range to what I like...which is kind of weird because I had a crush on my cousin (very distant and through marriage, but still weird didn't know he was my cousin) And now I'm into a kind of chubby guy from the movie theatre who sometimes works the snack counter, he's so awesome. I think I may intimidate him though because he got tongue tied when giving me my, "pretzel with light butter, I mean light cinnamon" it was so awesome I just about died when I got to my seat.


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 16, 2008)

so pretty much I just like whatever body type the person I currently am crushing on has...so it changes often and it does have a very large range, but I still like to feel small...I hope that makes sense.:blush:


----------



## bighomie_502 (Jul 17, 2008)

while im 19 and love girls with meat on their bones but its hard to fine the right one where i live , i like my girls around 5'10 to 6'3 in hight and the wieght i like it around 160 to 215 with brains, eyes, curvs, and love me for me


----------



## bighomie_502 (Jul 17, 2008)

If i know what im looking for i would of stop a long time ago but i cant i got to keep looking for the one who can take me for me


----------



## bighomie_502 (Jul 17, 2008)

yep if you don't like me for me plz dont mind my post


----------



## xccxccx12 (Jul 17, 2008)

As a guy, I enjoy the more voluptuous women... or a smaller gal.

But above all the most attractive thing to me is brains, and pinch of sarcasm. If she's an artist and able to appreciate classical music and heavy meta is just icing on the cake. :wubu:


----------



## IszyStone (Jul 17, 2008)

xccxccx12 said:


> As a guy, I enjoy the more voluptuous women... or a smaller gal.
> 
> But above all the most attractive thing to me is brains, and pinch of sarcasm. If she's an artist and able to appreciate classical music and heavy meta is just icing on the cake. :wubu:



Wow I have brains...definately sarcastic and I love some classical and a lot metal...I can't draw though...oh darnnit.


----------



## blimpy4000 (Jul 19, 2008)

well, I love bbw's but I wouldn't mind her being thin ether
I'm just not picky
I'm really not sure for height ether
short is awesome, then i could hold her.
tall, than she could hold me

I just need to find one that doesn't mind, or wants the 5"5 height with a 230 weight


----------



## theguy (Jul 21, 2008)

CherchezLaFemme said:


> I'm 5'5", 115, very fit and like guys of all shapes and sizes, as long as they like to eat a lot (since my fetish is more stuffing/feeder than a preference of size) but my favorite body "type" I guess, is the relatively muscular but with a big, soft belly and a slight layer of fat everywhere, oh, and a hint of a double chin. :eat2:



as a former track and field thrower, i have a big everything with tone except for my belly which used to rediculously hang out of the tigh spandex uniform thing in competition... i always love to eat and stuff myself silly... but since i quit
i gained a rediculous amount of weight which girls seem to not like AT ALL...my chin is doubling like crazy now where it was just "strong"... glad to see a girl who likes this, in nevada they like the skinny "bros/surfer dudes"... i like skinny to thick girls , but would adore a skinny girl feeding me until my buttons pop 

thanks for the support Cherchez, tu n'est pas francaise, vrai? nice


----------



## cammy (Jul 21, 2008)

theguy - No fair posting your stats w/out photo proof, we want "before" and "now" photos on the belly thread.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jul 21, 2008)

cammy said:


> theguy - No fair posting your stats w/out photo proof, we want "before" and "now" photos on the belly thread.



*AS usual...WHAT CAMMY Said!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ya* :blush:


----------



## MsWebsters (Sep 1, 2008)

I like BHMs that carry their weight really well. 

I've dated in the range of 260-330 and I think I prefer in and around 300. Height-wise, I'd say 5'10" to 6'2" 

I like my BHM to make me feel tiny next to him. It kinda adds to the feeling that he's taking care of me because he's bigger than me and can just wrap me up in his arms and smother me :smitten:

My best friend is absolutely ideal, in my eyes. He's big, but not so big that it would turn me off.


----------



## imfree (Sep 1, 2008)

My dream gal would be a like-minded, about 5'5", 300-
400lb, 45-to-55 year old FFA who adores BHM's. I'll
probably win the lottery first, and I don't even play:doh:!!!


----------



## mergirl (Sep 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> My dream gal would be a like-minded, about 5'5", 300-
> 400lb, 45-to-55 year old FFA who adores BHM's. I'll
> probably win the lottery first, and I don't even play:doh:!!!


awww! rubbish! 
You will totally find your dream girl. You are a sweet, throughtful and intelligent guy, so dont ever put yourself down, even in a sneeky (i'm actually joking) way!!
Ever tried "cosmic ordering"?? 
Dont know if i actually belive in it ..but it worked for me!
kinna like praying but to the universe!
xmer


----------



## imfree (Sep 1, 2008)

mergirl said:


> awww! rubbish!
> You will totally find your dream girl. You are a sweet, throughtful and intelligent guy, so dont ever put yourself down, even in a sneeky (i'm actually joking) way!!
> Ever tried "cosmic ordering"??
> Dont know if i actually belive in it ..but it worked for me!
> ...



Thanks, that was sweet. I was just having some fun being silly.
I've finally learned to take my life out of "hold" and enjoy it
while I'm waiting for her.


----------



## mergirl (Sep 1, 2008)

imfree said:


> Thanks, that was sweet. I was just having some fun being silly.
> I've finally learned to take my life out of "hold" and enjoy it
> while I'm waiting for her.


excellent work squire!!
if i was straighter, fatter n shorter i would be over there in a flash!!
xx


----------



## hossbabyjr (Sep 2, 2008)

well, being 6'2" and 370, i guess i'd want my FFA to be shorter than me (5'5" to 6'0" is a good range), but her weight isn't an issue for me...she can have an athletic build or she can be big like me, it doesn't matter. i just want her to like me for me, and i want to like her for her.

now, all i need to do is find her...time to hit the bricks


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 4, 2008)

ESPN Cutie said:


> *At least 5'9'' and around 250. That's half a foot taller than me and double my weight. Sweet.*



Ah, a pity I'm way down here in Texas. True, I'm currently at 240, but that's nothing a few days of regular meals couldn't fix.  (I love my sister, I'm happy to bail her out financially, but living in a house of dieters is hard on a gainer...)

Oh, for the European crowd, here are the conversions between metric and American:

1 kilogramme = 2.204623 pounds

1 metre = 39.37 inches (12 inches to the foot, remember)

The quick and sloppy method is to divide pounds by 2.2 to get kilos, and metres by 3.5 to get feet.


----------



## viracocha (Sep 4, 2008)

In every relationship I've been in, I've always been roughly equal in size to the guy. In my dream world, my BHM would be at least four inches taller (making him 6'4) than me and twice my size. I don't mean in weight, but measurable size.  But alas, I've never seen such an elusive creature.


----------



## bigpulve (Sep 5, 2008)

Is it weird that FFA boggles my mind?














probably the amount of research I did in high school on the laws of attraction......


----------



## Tad (Sep 5, 2008)

viracocha said:


> In every relationship I've been in, I've always been roughly equal in size to the guy. In my dream world, my BHM would be at least four inches taller (making him 6'4) than me and twice my size. I don't mean in weight, but measurable size.  But alas, I've never seen such an elusive creature.



6'4", OK ,those guys exist, albeit they are a little on the rare side.

A guy with a waist twice your waist, no doubt possible, although on someone 6'4" that is going to be a pretty big total!

A guy with chest or hip twice your chest or hip.....there I think you would be apt to hit more problems.....


----------



## Dibaby35 (Sep 5, 2008)

My ideal is a guy about 6'2" or even taller.(since I'm a tall girl my self) and about 300. Now of course thats the ideal..and well personality will win over in the end of course. I'm 5'10" and about 235 but I'm gonna get down to around 200 again which is really perfect for me. Still curvy but comfortable.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay...new rule here.
Women should be aloud ot have at least 5 guys...that way we get one of each that we like.


----------



## JiminOR (Sep 5, 2008)

xccxccx12 said:


> But above all the most attractive thing to me is brains, and pinch of sarcasm. If she's an artist and able to appreciate classical music and heavy meta is just icing on the cake. :wubu:


 
I'm already dating this girl, SCORE!!! Dude, she rocks! 

ps. Love ya baby.


----------



## questreaper (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd say personally an FFA who was slim to chubby would be my ideal gal. However beggers cant be choosers but also alot of other factors come into the mix as you all know.


----------



## survivalisfutile (Sep 8, 2008)

Well... i'm another one of those FA's who is pretty heavy.... 6' and 335lbs - although I carry it well (mostly because it concentrates in my inner thighs... wierd I know..)

I would go for just about any girl who loved my body - I can't even begin to tell you the anxiety I have had with other girls over my weight - so just for the sake of being comfortable and happy with myself I would date FFA's ranging from 80 pounds to 300+. 

Of course in fantasy land I would love to find a thin FFA who wanted to gain to around 200-220... but those chances are slim to none...

hey... wasn't somebody selling lottery tickets, har-har.


----------



## imfree (Sep 8, 2008)

mergirl said:


> excellent work squire!!
> if i was straighter, fatter n shorter i would be over there in a flash!!
> xx



Aaaaaaah, so that's what a good verbal hug feels like.
This post was so good that I had to think a few days
before I had a good answer. Thanks, that was so nice.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Sep 9, 2008)

Hmm. This thread really makes me wonder if *any* woman here isn't a height queen -- seems they all are.


----------



## William (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi

Maybe they just want to be someone's Shorty!

William 




AZ_Wolf said:


> Hmm. This thread really makes me wonder if *any* woman here isn't a height queen -- seems they all are.


----------



## Molly (Sep 11, 2008)

Better late than never? So I haven't been keeping up with posts...
My ideal guy would be around 6' to 6'5" probably, and really, the bigger the better... but it's all how he wears it.

My man is 6'2" and (I dunno, he refuses to tell me his weight and I am a bad guesser...) I think he is about 330 or so. But he is so brawny that I don't know what that means. He's got only a tiny bit of a belly and he is nice and soft, but I'd like him waaay softer. My ideal man-candy is something like :6'2" - 400 lbs. 

I like a soft belly. Not a beer gut. But I can't complain. I adore my man... though it never hurts to look 

I am pretty tall, strong, and thin but curvy and I like a man that I can feel like a little lady around, so that takes a pretty big boy. The kind of man you can't knock over accidentally.


----------



## viracocha (Sep 16, 2008)

AZ Wolf, we may be queens but we know height doesn't make the BHM. It's another dimension that is the crucial point...

On a more practical note, physical stature is meaningless (to me!). Someone may be 4' tall but feel like they're 7'. It's just about being comfortable with yourself.

As Kimya Dawson puts it, all girls (and boys) feel too big regardless of their size.


----------



## Cane (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm 6'3" and a solid 290 pounds, I've dated girls of all different shapes and sizes, but I must say there's something undeniably erotic about pairing my fatness with a slender and athletic girl. Of course, curves and a little bit of chub can be sexy as hell too. 

Height isn't particularly important to me, but if I had to pick I'd say somewhere around 5'7" 130 would be my ideal FFA, especially if she seemed visibly fit in sharp contrast to me and my tubby belly, hehe.


----------



## Archangel_257 (Sep 16, 2008)

survivalisfutile said:


> I would go for just about any girl who loved my body - I can't even begin to tell you the anxiety I have had with other girls over my weight - so just for the sake of being comfortable and happy with myself I would date FFA's ranging from 80 pounds to 300+.
> 
> Of course in fantasy land I would love to find a thin FFA who wanted to gain to around 200-220... but those chances are slim to none...
> 
> hey... wasn't somebody selling lottery tickets, har-har.



If they are selling those tickets find me one. I feel exactly the same as you do and I am about the same size (5'11" 325). I find it hard to find an FFA so I won't be picky when I do, haha.


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Sep 16, 2008)

viracocha said:


> AZ Wolf, we may be queens but we know height doesn't make the BHM. It's another dimension that is the crucial point...
> 
> On a more practical note, physical stature is meaningless (to me!). Someone may be 4' tall but feel like they're 7'. It's just about being comfortable with yourself.
> 
> As Kimya Dawson puts it, all girls (and boys) feel too big regardless of their size.



That's the attitude I was inquiring about. It's been all but extinct here. Which is fine since everyone is entitled to their own preferences, of course, but I couldn't not point out the irony given that we're in a place that purports to thumb our proverbial noses at societal physical expectations and norms.


----------



## Ichida (Sep 16, 2008)

This post actually really made me think. When I first stumbled across the whole FFA thing 250 lbs sounded HUGE (damn does perspective change teehee). But then I met some guys who were that size and downright skinny. I also met some 300 lb guys that look like they are adorable balloons!!

Its hard NOT to date a guy taller than me, as im tinsy at only 5'3 myself, but I do admit I like the taller and larger men because I have a presence/fitness level that dwarfs most of them...The combined height n weight is delightfully overwhelming. Tho some of the shorter BHM i've seen are soooooo hot!!

And for me the weight thing REALLY varies based on build. Weight is irrelevant except as a turn on phrase hehe "Oh wow, I'm 250 lbs" *jumps your bones* lol
. 
I like my BHM with an overal muscular frame (carries more ^.~) , nice thick legs n arms with lots of grabable meat. Belly has to be nice and thick, hanging over their belt or at least pushing out over it. In my experience this usually puts the guy at around 230-290, tho thats certainly not a limit!!


----------



## AZ_Wolf (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, just have to espouse one more advantage of being a shorter BHM -- when we put on some weight, it really shows. If a guy's a walking garage door, he might need to gain 30 pounds for anyone to notice. If I gain 10, it's clear from a distance. 

Perspectives do definitely change, though, that's for sure. For the longest time I thought 200 was a really big deal (since I'm 5'3"). Now I'm almost 220 and it doesn't seem like so much. It just makes me comfy to hug.


----------



## BigBoiG (Sep 17, 2008)

well, I'm 6'3" and around 340. I prefer girls that are proportionate to their height. so around 115-155/160 I guess[I'm not a girl-weight-scientist lol] I prefer the height between 5'4-5'9, I try not to be shallow though =[

my ex was 5'4 and I had this like goliath complex haha. a foot taller and twice the weight plus some...


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Sep 17, 2008)

BigBoiG said:


> my ex was 5'4 and I had this like goliath complex haha. a foot taller and twice the weight plus some...



*isn't that sorta cool though? and make you feel more mascualine?
I am 5' 150s dating a 6'5 and 400+?...i love being 1/2 or 1/3 of a man...and cuddling is amazing when I am wrapped up in his arms and feel so safe and protected and NO ONE EVER MESSES WITH Me when we go see music, guys actually apologize if they get slammed into him LOLOL

funny cause up to now...I woulda said 250s-350s was my extreme....so go figure?
*


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

imfree said:


> Aaaaaaah, so that's what a good verbal hug feels like.
> This post was so good that I had to think a few days
> before I had a good answer. Thanks, that was so nice.


awww verbal hugs are the best! They shall henceforth be known as hurbals!!!
hurbals to all.. and visses too!! :blush::happy:


----------



## mergirl (Sep 17, 2008)

hmmm or vugs?


----------

